# mini rule book vs hard cover



## fuzzawakka (Nov 16, 2008)

is there a BIG differance :laugh: 

Does the mini rule book have everything the same as the hard cover except that its in small font and not hard or is there a lot of fancy rules left out of it?


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

The only difference is that the hardcover book has a lot of background fluff to make the game a little more interesting, but the small one is fine for just gaming.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

You can't club people with the mini book so I got the big one. Am I kidding?


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

The small one is perfect, I have the small one.  Its got everything you need. The big one is just full of pictures and fluff.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Blackhiker said:


> The only difference is that the hardcover book has a lot of background fluff to make the game a little more interesting, but the small one is fine for just gaming.


agreed. the big rulebook has a lot of pretty artwork and hobby stuff, whereas the little book goes straight into gaming and rules. I liked how they put in each army's stats, however. Quite a treat for me when I played battles against my opponents. :biggrin:


----------



## hippogryph (Oct 26, 2008)

If your new go big. If experienced go small.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

And, of course, the smaller one is easier to carry and more than likely cheaper to replace if (when, in most cases) it gets damaged...


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

hippogryph said:


> If your new go big. If experienced go small.


definitely agreed! if your a beginner, you should know the basics of the 40k atmosphere and the storyline, so if someone screams waagh!, you'll know they're not retarded or something. if your a veteran, then just get the small one cuz it's not much different than the earlier edition. i might just get the big one to weigh down my cities of death battle mat (yeah, that mat they made for a while but nobody really got them) and to look at the pretty pictures. but i really want to save up for the apocalypse rulebook, cuz ever since it came out, i haven't been able to buy it. kept on buying new marines and black reach, not to mention subscribing to white dwarf and buying a games day ticket. sigh, i'll just ask for one for christmas. sorry if i got a little of topic:biggrin:


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I own both, but I use the little one more.

In 4th, the mini-book left out all the special game rules like kill-teams and combat patrol and (I think) special mission rules. In 5th, they cut all those rules out of both books, so the mini-book has everything you need.

The big difference is, as the others have said, fluff and art. There's no beautiful color pics, painting tips or descriptions of the various armies and the setting. It's just the rules.

But it;s also lightweight and pocket sozed (and better constructed than the 4th ed mini-book)

The minibook stays by my computer when I'm not playing, and it goes in my pocket when I am. Love it.

Go and get one.
Bits merchants like the Warstore will usually offer it on its own for very little money. It's worth it.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Galahad said:


> I own both, but I use the little one more.
> 
> In 4th, the mini-book left out all the special game rules like kill-teams and combat patrol and (I think) special mission rules. In 5th, they cut all those rules out of both books, so the mini-book has everything you need.


yeah, back in 4th edition, i kept on hearing about sentries, and i was just standing there confused, thinking, "what the heck is a sentry?" I only got one look at the sentries section in the big rulebook and i never understood kill teams and combat patrol. i was a confused gamer! :no:


----------



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

As someone who's turning the big Four-Oh next month, the AoBR rules booklet is death on my eyes. LOL I played a game last weekend and only had the booklet with me. That will never happen again. I almost squinted my eyes out of my head!

Cheers,
Tau2007


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

I love the ABoR book. think its great for gaming purposes. its great the hard cover has all the hobby info and the fluff but you dont need that for every game.


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

as the others have said. the mini book is good for the more exeprienced players


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I'll stick to the big book. Its nice to have that weighty tomb with big print. My eye's arn't what they were.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

I havent got either yet, but i think i'll try and get a hold of the mini book since i am fairly experienced and im not too fussed on the fluff or painting tips. I just have a small room which is rapidly being filled with all sorts of junk.


----------

